# يااااااا رب ما هى مشيئتك من اجلى



## nadawadeeg (6 أبريل 2010)

يارب ما هى مشيئتك من اجلى 
[سوال يطرحه أكثرنا نحن الشباب ، ليعرفوا أو يقرأوا ما هي إرادة اللّه في حياتهم. فالسؤال عازبون يريدون معرفة مشيئته أيتزوجون أم لا؛ وإن أشار عليهم أحدٌ بضرورة ذلك يطرحون سؤالاً آخر: ممّن يتزوجون؟ أمّا أولئك الذين يشعرون بدعوة اللّه لهم للتفرغ للخدمة الكنسيّة أو التكريس فيريدون أن يعرفوا متى وكيف وأين؟ 
نحن في إطارِ شبابٍ مضطرب، نعيش حالة تشوشٍ وعدم استقرار، ننفعلُ لأيّ سببٍ كان، ونتساءل في كلّ وقت: هل نحن ضمن نطاق مشيئة اللّه لنا، أم لا؟ 
من الخطأ تمامًا على أيّ شخص يريد أن يطيع الربّ أن يعيش في هكذا اضطرابٍ ، فهو يشوّش على الآخرين بتصرفات قد تكون معثرة، محاولاً بذلك تمييز إرادة اللّه. إنّه لمدهش ورائع أن تحاول أن تميّز وتطيع مشيئة اللّه وتخضع لإرادته! لكن من الخطأ أن تصيب نفسك بجنونٍ محاولاً أن تميّز مشيئته. إنّ اللّه لا يجرِّب بالشرور (يع13:1)، ولكن يسمح أن نجرّب لكي ننتفع روحيًّا. فليس من اللّه أنّك تعيش هذا الخوف والاضطراب النفساني، وأنت بذلك تسبّب دمارَك الروحي غائبًا عن ذهنك مشيئة اللّه وإرادته. فسرّ معرفة اللّه في حياتنا هو سرّ رغبتنا الداخلية بأن نطيع إرادته، وأن يكون هذا سرَّا. فأولاً وقبل كلّ شيء لا نستطيع أن نلبي رغبة إطاعة إرادته في لحظة معينة، فطاعة اللّه لا يمكن الوصول إليها عن طريق التعلّم أو الدراسة وما إلى هنالك. بل تنمّى هذه الرغبة عندما نقضي وقتَ صلاةٍ مع اللّه، وهو سيعلمنا أن ندرك أنّ المكان الذي نحن فيه هو بالضبط المكان الذي يريدنا فيه مادمنا في سلام وهدوء داخلييَن، وحيث نحن؛ هذا مايريده. فتوقفْ عن التشكيك والتردّد وقرّر بصدق وجديّة خطوة خيّرة لحياتك. 
مشكلتُنا أو مشكلة معظمنا الحقيقيّة هي أنّنا نرغب سرَّا أن يلبّي الرّب رغباتنا، فنحن نتوق ونتلّمس من اللّه أن يبارك أعمالنا وقراراتنا. نتكلم علنًا ونطلب من مرشدينا الحكمة والإرشاد بأن يعمل اللّه فينا وأن نعمل إرادته، لكن بالحقيقة أنّ كثيرين منّا يريدون فقط أن يبارك اللّه أعمالهم. وهم لا ينتقلون من مرشدٍ إلى آخر ليسمعوا صوتَ اللّه بل صوتهم، وهذا تنقّل بلا وعي وخاطئ. واللّه من خلال المواقف الصعبة يحقّق قصدًا معينًا في حياة الناس؛ يعلّمهم دروسًا لا تصدق، يهذّب العقول، يدرّب، يختبر، يصقل. فاللّه يرشدنا ولا يطيعنا. اللّهُ سيدٌ، يمسك بزمام الأمور ويسوسُ العالم، وليس من يتحكم به، فاللّه سيدُنا وهو من يحرّك الأشياء في حياتنا إتمامًا لقصده ولخيرنا. لقد شرح أمورًا كثيرة في الكتاب المقدس لا تحتاج إلى تأويلات. 
فالكتاب لا يقول من تتزوج؟.لكنّه، بكلّ وضوح، يقول أن تحفظ نفسك طاهرًا إلى أن تتزوج، وبعد الزواج ينهيك عن الزنى. الكتاب لا يقول لك أن تتخذ مجرى معينًا لحياتك دراسيًّا كان أم مهنيًّا، بل يقول لك أن لا تكذب، ولا تسرق، ولا تؤدّي مهنة قد تؤذي بها الناس. 
أمّا هذا الاضطراب في اتخاذ قرار معين في حياتنا، هو عدم قدرتنا على صنع ذواتنا؛ المشكلة الحقّة والأساسيّة. فلنبدأ في التحدّي، ونحن بذلك قادرين، ولدينا كلّ إمكانية للتحليق في دائرة القدرة، من هنا سنصل. فالناجح لا يحمل في خارطته الذهنيّة فشلاً، بل يعرف ما هي التجربة!-ونحن نمشي في غمام التجارب- فلننظر إلى حياتنا من الزاوية المشرقة، فإن استطعنا أن نمتلك هذه النظرة، نصنع ذواتنا بنعمة ومشيئة اللّه ، فنحن من يقرر، "فالذي يقف اليوم ولا يتحدث؛ سيقف غدًا ويتحدث". 
قرأتُ لمؤلفٍ هذه الجملة: "ما احترقَ لسانٌ بقوله نارٌ، ولا اغتنى فقيرٌ بقوله ألف دينار". فلن نجني شيئًا إن وقفنا ننتظر مشيئة اللّه دون أن نعمل لنحقق ذواتنا. لكن فلنقل فكرتنا ونهذبّها ونسأل عنها، وننطلق لنعمل بها سائلين اللّه بها مشيئته ونعمته. فالحياة تجربة، وعملنا فيها إما نجاحٌ أو فشل. أمّا صِناعة الذات فهي فكرة تخلق الأمل الذي يحذوه العمل. هكذا نصنع ذواتنا ونحوّل الدقائق الميتة إلى دقائق مثمرة، ونحوّل مشكلتنا وحيرتنا إلى تفاؤل. 
فإرادة اللّه هي قداستنا (رو1:12-2)، ولا تتأتى القداسة من العلم ودراسة اللاهوت، بل هي منهجٌ وطريقةُ حياةٍ فضلى مسيحيّة. وكلّ ما يعوقنا في التقدّم في القداسة ليس إرادة اللّه لنا. فلننفض الأوساخ عنّا ولنقم من روح عدم الاستقرار ، فلقد فتح اللّه لنا الباب واسعًا. ومهما نفعل علينا أن لا ننسى أنّ اللّه خالق العالم؛ إلهُ العهدين وحافظُ كلّ البرايا وحافظ نفوسنا. ونحن بنعمة اللّه نستطيع أن نستخدم أخطاءَنا كأحجارٍ نخطو عليها لكي نحقق قصد اللّه بها، فرحلتنا طويلة وعلينا أن نطلب مساعدته لننتقل من دائرة المشكلة إلى الحلّ، ولنسمع ما يقوله الانجيليّ يوحنا في رسالته الثالثة: "ليس فرحٌ أعظم من هذا أن أسمع عن أولادي أنّهم يسلكون بالحقّ" (3يوحنا4[​


----------



## +Coptic+ (6 أبريل 2010)

*كل واحد مننا يعمل اللي علية و يفكر قبل كل خطوة و يترك النتيجة علي الله
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أبريل 2010)

*راااااااااااااااااااائع موضوع مهم جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ أشكرك*





​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أبريل 2010)

*

موضوع مهم جدا ورائع

شكرا جدااا ليكم
​​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل 
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​​


----------

